# Environmental/Wetlands Consulting



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

Environmental permitting questions? In trouble with State/County/Corps of Engineers? Should I buy this property?How do I get a dock permit? Is this property wet? Can I do x? All questions answered...

Id love to help you, I take only a few projects a year and can give you some personal attention andsoundadvice that will absolutely save you time and money. Call John Steele, Coastal & Wetland Solutions, LLC @ 850.554.1739...


----------

